# Bonito Anywhere???



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

Has there been any bonito around the last week or so heading out tommorow and if there is at least bonito out ill be happy.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Was some this AM at Navarre pier. Landed 2 Reds today, not keepers though (bulls). Had a blast though. There were 2 Mahi Mahi that were landed too.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

the bonito acutally showed up every now and then at Pensacola Pier on sunday, they were all decent sized and i had a blast catching them on a 7foot rod with 8lb test on. They really tear up them bass assasin things people were throwing at them.

Anyone know where i can buy some at?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Last weekend we caught them in the Pensacola Pass.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

what were they hitting in the pass, those bass assassin jigs, or cigar minnows? i love fighting bonito and hope to catch some my next trip as well as some kings.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

We were trolling the silver yo zuris with a small lip. 3-4\" long I think. Normally I go to Walmart and buy those little tsunami jigs and throw them with a 50# leader. The leader is in case some Spanish are mixed in. They eat the jigs up. If you want I will throw a photo up of both the lures I use.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

ya i was using a yozuri last time i went it was the only thing i acutally brought up a bonito with but i was using some white worm thing that had a moving tail and it worked really well just reeled in and they went crazy for it throw me a pic of those jigs u were using so i can see what they look like and if i have any i culd use. i would appreciate that greatly:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is a pic. All the same lure. One has just been super used and I replaced the swivel and hook.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

where do you usually fish at?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

On a boat in the gulf. But sometimes we will surf fish or troll in the pass. Those lures work in all those places. Spanish and blues will hit them too.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

aight and where can you buy them? any bait and tackle shop or outcast?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Matt)

Wally World


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

aite thanks for your help i appreciate it


----------



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

I caught this last month on PB pier i belive it is a bonita (false albacore) not what you were asking about but I just felt like chimming in lol shoe size 13


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

that is a bonito and a nice one too, idk why but the bonito ive seen lately have green color on their backs but that one is blue is that because its been sundryed? Also what did you use to catch it? a jig or bait?


----------



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

I thought it was an false albacore but who knows I get them confused. It is not the best picture. I was throwing a casting jig out and reeling it in an wham he made a nice little run or two gave my drag a little work out.


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

acutally idk tbh now that i see a picture of a false albacore, if you caught it off the pcola pier i think its a bonito cause i nvr seen a false albacore caught off pcola


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

u guys have it all wrong what we all call bonito are the little tunny or false albacore what we call northerns is the true atlantic bonito do some research u will see


----------



## stumblefish (Jul 9, 2011)

Well they call things different name everywhere in NC that would be a bonitA or false albacore great fight bad flavor a bonitO with stripes down the body is better eating fish good fighter too. I'll call it what ever you want When I'm down there lol it is all good.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

yes thats true that is the fish we call a northern mackerel and are a true bonito what we call bonito is the false albacore or little tunny same fish like a cobia and ling and u are right they taste way better than the tunny


----------



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

ya ur right different places call fish different things so i guess that is a bonito/false albacore


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

lol


----------

